# World's smallest fish....



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

and it is a member of the carp family. Full grown females less than a third of an inch long and it lives in water 100 times more acidic than rainwater. Check Yahoo news under Science. Carp rock big or very small.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

yes, indeedy they rock big or small.  . its unbelievable how they can find a way to adapt in those environment..
btw.. i'm sure eventually they will find something smaller than this.. lol can you imagine?? 3mm fully grown fish..


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

They usually call it the "Minnow" family. Hence the usual small size.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

interesting!

100 times more acidic then rainwater - not a big deal at all! The pH scale is logarithmic, so 1 point means 10 times more or less. Rain water can be around 7°pH so 100 times less is 5°pH. And 5°pH is not that acidic.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

5 is NOT that acidic?Few fish are capable of handling a ph
less than 5.5.Let alone 5.Though there are some exceptions 
but not many.As far as most fish go 5-5.5 is very acidic.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

I worked with the USGS for a summer and one guy said he found a green sunfish in water woth a pH of 3. Now that is incredible.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Some fish are able to tolerate extremes in ph for short periods.
But theres no way one could accually live in that sort
of enviorment for an extended length of time.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Mush, the Minnow family also includes the Mahseer which grows to 150+ lbs. and has scales as big as your hand..."worlds largest minnow"..quoted from an article from In-Fisherman on the top 10 toughest freshwater fish.
5pH is pretty acidic...I have baits that are more acidic than that and they catch carp readily, but i cant see a fish surviving in that acidic of water for either.

Scott


----------

